# Schoolyard Bullying



## Jessticulate (Aug 10, 2010)

I am having an issue of some concern with Anya, now 16 weeks old. She is well socialized with people and most dogs, and overall I am pretty happy with how she behaves.

The past couple weeks, however, I'm noting a lot of disobedience (where there was formerly 100% obedience) with her recalls on off-leash walks, as well as a persistent "bullying" of dogs on leashes she encounters. She chases them around their owners legs; it's like she knows they can't get away from her so she teases and chases them. I have now had a few people have to pick up their dogs (as I haven't caught her in time) to get their dogs away from her! Very embarrassing for me and I am worried about this turning into an aggression issue.

Aside from that, I am concerned about the manner in which I've been attempting to discipline her at home with me - she gets VERY bitey and snarls at me (in an aggressive PLAY manner, not genuine aggression) and I do hold her mouth shut, push her cheeks in so she's biting herself, etc. But could this be making things worse? 

Help, please! I don't like my puppy the past couple weeks, she's a right meanie! LOL!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh the puppy phase, the one part of raising Kian I DO NOT MISS 
Yeah, we went through that with Kian alot, the neighbourhood dogs hated him. He always had a thing for their ears, especially longer haired breeds.

Keep her on leash and don't let her near them. That's what we had to do... it sucked but it's better than her picking on the wrong dog and getting told.
As for at home, we did the same thing. She'll catch on soon enough.

Good luck Jess.


----------



## Jessticulate (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the response. So, are you saying, basically, this is normal?

My parents are in awe of this, having been vizsla owners since... 1972? They say their first two dogs were absolutely disinterested in other dogs and people - they were both lone wolves, so to speak. So this new behaviour Anya is displaying is quite worrying to them - Mom says it is un-vizsla-like. :-\


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Jess,
I have heard the same thing about V's but Kian was the same way.
He didn't want to hurt them, at least I don't think. It seemed like he wanted to play.
I have never had another V in life so I cannot compare.
Sorry.

maybe it's an Onpoint thing


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think it's an Onpoint thing as Catan is the same way. I think his brain is stuck inplay mode.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Jess,

Maple is the EXACT same. She's 4 months (and from Onpoint), and I'm also noting a lot of disobedience with her off-leash walks. She is such a bully now, especially of dogs smaller than her. She will even try and throw around bigger dogs (at least 40lbs bigger than her) and constantly give them body checks and jump on their backs when they're lying down. I have had a few embarrassing encounters as well with owners picking up their dogs and even yelling at me because Maple is "too rough for a puppy". Maple hasn't seemed to be overly aggressive though...she never growls and it all seems rather playful. Her first experience at an off-leash park was with 3 labs (all over 80lbs), a Doberman, and an adult Weimeraner who all showed her who was boss right off the bat. I think she thinks that's how you're suppose to play now. It's difficult at 16 weeks because they have so much energy that they just aren't quite there yet in terms of controlling it in the right way (for our pup at least).

Your accounts at home seem the exact same as ours with Maple though. Just keep in mind that if she gets away with her behavior it will only reinforce her to do it again. Her mother would never allow that to happen and any other dog would put her in her place for snarling and biting. I know exactly what you're going through though..I think Maple is known as the bully puppy in our neighbourhood (*sigh*)


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc WAS exactly the same too. The good news is that he grew out of playing rough with everyone, the bad news is he was about 18 months old before that happened....

I had the same sort of experiences - at about 6 or so months he ran straight into a german shepherd at full speed. The shepherd let out the biggest WOOF i have ever heard and since then Merc treats her with a lot more respect. The owner then turned to me and said "he's a bit rough isn't he". My husband was apparently also told that we should teach him "to run more slowly"  I ask you!?!!?

I found that the best thing was to let the dogs sort it out and being flattened by an older dog every now and then didn't cause merc any harm. However, it kind of depends on the other owner (I hate seeing another dog being punished because they growled at merc when it was all merc's fault) and how well you know the other dog. And also I only let them go if both dogs could get out of the situation - not if one of them was on a leash. We also did "supervised playing" at puppy school - so you let them go nuts for a few minutes then step in and break it up before it gets out of control. That usually meant tossing a few treats in different directions or throwing a toy, something to distract them from each other.

I was fortunate and there were a few people around our neighbourhood who didn't mind Merc being rough with their dog and didn't mind their dog putting him in his place. It wasn't anything nasty - no biting, just a growl or an air-snap or a body check. And now, 2 years later he has worked out which dogs want to play rough with him, which dogs just want a quiet sniff and which ones he should leave right alone.

Jess, as far as discipling her, I'm a postive reward - negative punishment convert so I would go with withdrawing all attention from her when she misbehaves. Fold your arms and turn your back (which i admit won't work if she then leaps at your back) till she stops. Sometimes positive punishment can make things worse because it associates the bad thing / punishment with you. Or you think it is a punishment but she thinks it's a game. Maybe she thinks that when you hold her mouth shut you want to wrestle so it ramps her up instead of calming her down. 

I don't know, I'm not an expert


----------



## POPSY (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, 

Poppy is 5 months and can be very over the top with other dogs, she tends to lick round their mouths alot and some dogs dont like it!! She goes to a creche and the trainer said she is very confident but that is a Vizsla thing i was told. When she plays with dogs she knows she is better.

She also runs straight up to dogs and barks if she is on the lead and i don't let her say hello.


She is also ignoring the recall whistle when she is playing with other dogs!! Is it her age? When its just the two of us she comes back every time


----------

